# 3d hunter class sight



## jwcatto (Jul 27, 2006)

In the ASA??

NO!

On a state or local level??
More than likely yes!


----------



## SHUEY (Jan 24, 2008)

Ibo you can, if you dont move the sight once your on the course. i shot a sword trident for a couple years in hunter class at all the ibo triple crown shoots no problems at all.


----------



## BRNDNDILLON22 (Jun 13, 2011)

IBO OUTDOOR WORLDS IS WHAT IM WANT TO KNOW THE HHA IS A SINGLE PIN THAT YOU WILL HAVE TO MOVE HERE IS A LINK TO WHAT I WANT TO USE 

http://www.hhasports.com/products/opt_lite_ultra.htm DS-XL5019


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

If you plan on moving it during the shoot then no.. If you plan on shooting it locked down and holding high or low it will be legal for IBO. Their rules state that the sight can not be adjusted once you start a round for the hunter classes.


----------



## Diamond113 (Jul 19, 2008)

I think ahc should be ANY product sold as a hunting product scopes and such should be in mbo.


----------



## SHUEY (Jan 24, 2008)

hrtlnd164 said:


> If you plan on moving it during the shoot then no.. If you plan on shooting it locked down and holding high or low it will be legal for IBO. Their rules state that the sight can not be adjusted once you start a round for the hunter classes.



Well Put!


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Thats right. I even heard someone say you have to secure it with a zip tie or something.


----------



## MentalMisfit (Nov 15, 2011)

Yea I got rid of my HHA for that reason ended up switching to a Spott hogg hogg-it with dovetail. 

Like everyone else has said it will have to bet set and not moved or adjusted.


----------



## happyhunter62 (Dec 31, 2010)

if youre in the hunter novice class in the asa and its all (known yardage) then what difference does it make.


----------



## CMA121885 (Sep 7, 2009)

Novice really isnt the place to start off shooting 3d, Look up the novice ASA scores. Man those guys shoot 20+ up! I call it sand bagging. Most of those guys can shoot MBH or OPEN and shoot great.


----------



## markb317 (Nov 18, 2009)

the Bow Novice at the ASA shoots is a 30yd. marked yardage class that is why there are so many high scores.


----------



## blazer36 (Mar 29, 2009)

yea and they can still shoot or they wouldnt have that high of scores


----------



## markb317 (Nov 18, 2009)

QUOTE=blazer36;1062759092]yea and they can still shoot or they wouldnt have that high of scores[/QUOTE]

but the good thing is that when you have won $300. in the class you have to move to another class. That way someone else has a chance to move up in the placing.


----------

